# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Hỏi về Ghi DVD

## valazivn

em có một file về chương trình như liveshow. em muốn ghi dvd, nhưng không biết làm sao tạo list như mình mua ở tiệm về thì bấm số bài hát được. ai bíêt thì giúp em. thanks

----------


## Ricky1990

bạn có thể dùng phần mềm *nero* (search google nha) hoặc tham khảo phần mềm hữu ích bên dưới ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
* movie dvd maker
* (mdm) là một trong những công cụ tạo đĩa dvd, vcd, svcd cho đầu máy đơn giản hàng đầu hiện nay. cách sử dụng mdm để tạo đĩa dvd cũng vô cùng dễ dàng:- nhấn vào nút “*make video dvd disk*” (nút có chữ dvd) để hiện ra giao diện sử dụng chính -> nhấn vào nút “add files” để tìm đến những video clip mà bạn đã lưu sẵn trên đĩa cứng để “browse” nó ra giao diện chính. tổng dung lượng và thời gian chiếu của từng file sẽ được thể hiện rõ ràng trên giao diện.- thông tin đáng chú ý nhất thể hiện ở chỉ số “*total duration*”, thông báo cho bạn biết tổng số file video đã đưa vào danh sách ghi lên đĩa. nếu chỉ số này vượt quá 120 phút, tức vượt ngoài dung lượng chứa của đĩa dvd thì bạn cần phải “*remove*” bớt đi một số file nào đó. nếu bạn không chịu “remove” thì mdm vẫn cứ thế ghi đĩa cho bạn nhưng nó sẽ đòi bạn đưa tiếp vào khay một dvd trắng khác để tiếp tục ghi khi đĩa vừa ghi đã tràn dung lượng. bạn có thể nhấn vào nút “play the selected files” để xem lại các file đã chọn.- khi đã hoàn tất phần “*add files*” thì bạn chỉ việc nhấn vào nút “make” để quá trình ghi đĩa dvd cho đầu máy được bắt đầu. các file video của bạn sẽ được kết nối và chuyển định dạng thành file vob khi ghi lên đĩa dvd để bạn có thể chơi được trên bất kỳ đầu dvd nào.công ty aone-media đang bán ra bản *movie dvd maker*. .

----------

